# What is the Scottish Rite?



## Joey (Sep 8, 2008)

*Yes, I know it's an appendant body of Masonry...... But, how is it different than the York Rite?*


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

originations is what it comes down to.  i'm scottish rite, but not york rite, so my explanation is more about "what the scottish rite IS" than "how it compares to york rite."  

reading "a bridge to light" will explain what you will experience in the scottish rite dramas very well.  as a matter of fact, you'll get a copy when you go through the degrees (if you do).   effectively, it explains everything that you'll learn in the scottish rite.  trust me when I say this, however: it's the same as if you simply "read" the blue lodge degrees.  it will mean so much more if you experience them as a witness on the sidelines.  (you are part of an audience during the scottish rite degrees, rather than the actual candidate... in texas, we do the 1st 3 degrees in the york rite tradition, rather than the scottish rite tradition... go to louisiana if you'd rather experience the scottish rite EA, FC, and MM degrees- IIRC).

as far as the basic "storyline" goes, the 4th degree starts out with what is happening in masonry RIGHT AFTER how the master mason's degree ends, and continues "through history" to more or less present day.  the lessons continue through the Caballistic tradition up until the "grand encampment" which ties everything together in the "Master of the Royal Secret" degree.

i'm assuming you are a mason.  this will mean something, then.  "what was lost, is now found."  sorta.  

think back to the drama, when KS announces that he's approaching you... and what he has to say.  it completes that part.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 9, 2008)

and the Commandery requires an oath to defend Christianity I do believe...


----------



## Joey (Sep 9, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> and the Commandery requires an oath to defend Christianity I do believe...


That is 100% correct


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

you "take" your scottish rite obligations on the holy bible, quran, and the kaballah.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2008)

JTM said:


> you "take" your scottish rite obligations on the holy bible, quran, and the kaballah.



Would that be "on" or "or"? As a Christian, I would not take any oaths on anything other than the Holy Bible. If you must take oaths on numerous ones, I'm out.


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

blake said:


> Would that be "on" or "or"? As a Christian, I would not take any oaths on anything other than the Holy Bible. If you must take oaths on numerous ones, I'm out.



well, you watch the degrees as they are played out in front of you.  when they get to the obligation, everyone stands up and takes it together.  there are all three on the altar at the same time.

it's a religious tolerance thing.  

i had thoughts about it for a few minutes, but when it came down to it, i'm not taking my obligations on those 2, i'm taking it on my book of faith.  someone else in the room might be taking it on theirs.  

then again, it's why in the blue lodge, you take your obligations on your book of faith (it changes in the degree and in the memory work) because it won't mean anything to you if you take them on someone else's.  same thing here.  

doesn't mean anything to me that they are in the room at all.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 10, 2008)

Speaking of the SR... anyone going to the Fall Reunion @ the Valley of Dallas?


----------



## rhitland (Sep 10, 2008)

What does "defend" Christanity mean, is that like go to war defend or just set idiots right that speak wrongly of Christanity defend?


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Speaking of the SR... anyone going to the Fall Reunion @ the Valley of Dallas?



I'll be going to the one in Houston.  Anyone?  I'll be on our degree team.



rhitland said:


> What does "defend" Christanity mean, is that like go to war defend or just set idiots right that speak wrongly of Christanity defend?



i'm not exactly sure about the York Rite, but in the history of the Knights Templar that I know, they were knights AND monks.  they got their original dispensation from the pope to guard the path to the holy land (lead people back and forth).  

they actually defended christians.  i don't know how it would apply to today, exactly, but i imagine it comes down to defending it's good name.  which is much harder, imo.


----------

